# SWTOR Client verschieben



## TigerFuchs (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich den 20GB SWTOR Client einfach von einer Festplatte auf die andere kopieren oder muss ich etwas beachten?


----------



## Sarin (28. Februar 2013)

Da es ein installiertes Spiel ist wirst du das nicht einfach so durch die Gegend kopieren können.


----------



## Pyroneo (28. Februar 2013)

Doch das geht ohne Probleme, wenn du den Launcher startest erkennt er automatisch den neuen Spielpfad, habe es selbser auch schon gemacht, sogar auf ganz andere Rechner kopiert, gestartet und es war alles ok. Aber tu dir einen grossen gefallen dabei, kopier nur und deinstalliere danach das game unter software. wenn du es verschiebst kriegst du es dort nicht mehr so einfach raus, also ohne regedit usw.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2013)

Klar geht das. Ist ein MMO, da ists eher die Regel als Ausnahme, dass man das machen kann.


----------

